# Octavo Tablet error (-101)



## havenchic (May 9, 2013)

Hi 
Having trouble downloading from Playstore any free apps to this new Octavo tablet it comes up with unable to download due to error (-101). It runs Android 4.0.3. 
Appreciate any help. 
Thanks in advance
Havenchic


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Yer in the wrong place, skipper. This is Microsoft OS tech support forum. You'll want to address this in the Android OS/Smart Device subforum. I'll do the honors by redirecting it to the Android OS one.


----------

